# DNS-Einträge



## masterix (17. März 2005)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich habe mal eine Grundlegende Frage zu DNS. Ich verstehe derzeit nur Bahnhof, von Einträgen, die in den DNS-Servern vorgenommen werden müssen.

Gibt es im Netz Informationen darüber, wie DNS Einträge aussehen müssen?

Ich habe derzeit 3 Domains. Mir ist momentan nur klar, dass der A-Record einer Domain auf die IP des Servers zeigen muss. Richtig oder?

Was aber ist mit dem MX Eintrag? Wozu dient dieser. Muss dieser auf mail.domain.de zeigen? Also nicht auf eine IP?

Desweiteren: Ich habe die drei Domains nicht bei meinem Hoster: Die erste habe ich *noch* bei 1&1 kann aber dort meine DNS-Einstellungen selbst ändern. Wie ich dort "erlesen" habe, kann ich entweder deren DNS-Server verwenden oder *meinen* eigenen, also den meines Hosters. Was empfiehlt sich da?

Gilt es als Fehler, wenn ich statt des MX-Eintrag mail... den NameServer des hosters angebe? Kommen deshalb keine Mails an?

Wer kann mir helfen?

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (21. März 2005)

_Mir ist momentan nur klar, dass der A-Record einer Domain auf die IP des Servers zeigen muss. Richtig oder?_
Ja

_Was aber ist mit dem MX Eintrag? Wozu dient dieser. Muss dieser auf mail.domain.de zeigen? Also nicht auf eine IP?_
MX records geben den Verweis zum Mailserver an (z. B. mail.domain.de). Voraussetzung ist der A-record für mail.domain.de, in dem der Subdomain wieder eine IP zugewiesen wird.

_Desweiteren: Ich habe die drei Domains nicht bei meinem Hoster: Die erste habe ich *noch* bei 1&1 kann aber dort meine DNS-Einstellungen selbst ändern. Wie ich dort "erlesen" habe, kann ich entweder deren DNS-Server verwenden oder *meinen* eigenen, also den meines Hosters. Was empfiehlt sich da?_
Wenn du sowieso weg von 1&1 willst, dann trag die neuen DNS-Server ein. Ansonsten isses egal.

_Gilt es als Fehler, wenn ich statt des MX-Eintrag mail... den NameServer des hosters angebe? Kommen deshalb keine Mails an?_
Was soll der NS des Hosters mit den Mails anfangen? Du kannst jeden beliebigen A-record angeben der auf deine Server-IP zeigt.


----------

